# Hello Brothern....



## Steve P. (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Brothers,

My name is Steve Poland and the military currently has me living in Chesapeake Beach Maryland(Bummer....not). My mother Lodge is Fidalgo Lodge 77 in Annacortes Washington. I am a fairly new MM and excited to find a forum where I can exchange and read perspective on what everyone is reading and discovering. I am seeking to start my journey with DeMolay next year with my eldest son, and eventually Rainbow Girls with my daughters. My wife and I are also considering OES however babysitters are not cheap for 4 kids. I come from a long linage of Freemasons (my grandfather is a 32*, his father and uncles were MM's a few PM's in the history) and if my father would have become a Mason I would have been the 11th generation of MM's(unfortunately conspiracy theories ruined that one). Thank you to everyone here to allowing me to be a part of the Forum and I look forward to meeting Brothers and gathering more light as I continue to be part of it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 11, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Phil P (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome brother, and keep us posted on your son's petition into DeMolay.  My oldest son will also be eligible to join DeMolay next years as well


----------



## Steve P. (Apr 12, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Welcome brother, and keep us posted on your son's petition into DeMolay.  My oldest son will also be eligible to join DeMolay next years as well


I absolutely will. I'm thrilled at the thought of it. Hopefully he takes the opportunity and runs with it. Makes for a great bonding time


----------



## Phil P (Apr 12, 2017)

Steve P. said:


> I absolutely will. I'm thrilled at the thought of it. Hopefully he takes the opportunity and runs with it. Makes for a great bonding time



I joined DeMolay in Fremont CA (Northern California jurisdiction) 34yrs ago this June & was a great experience.  Just wished my term as Master Councilor was better since I had no support behind me during my term


----------



## Steve P. (Apr 12, 2017)

Phil P said:


> I joined DeMolay in Fremont CA (Northern California jurisdiction) 34yrs ago this June & was a great experience.  Just wished my term as Master Councilor was better since I had no support behind me during my term


I am a little worried my son will not like it. I know if it's Masonicly based that he will be welcomed, however he is known to be the odd one of the group.


----------



## goomba (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to the site and to Maryland!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 12, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve P. said:


> military currently has me living in Chesapeake Beach MMaryland
> and if my father would have become a Mason I would have been the 11th generation of MM's(unfortunately conspiracy theories ruined that one.


1) Which branch?
2)so ur great x10 all the way to your grandpa were MM? Thats rad!


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Steve P. (Apr 19, 2017)

US Navy. Got the lucky orders for Andrews. And yeah Freemasonry flows throughout the family. I have a few PM's lots of 32's if you branch out to my uncles that is. Such an honor for me to continue that legacy.


----------

